# Play Legend of Dragoon in Widescreen



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi there. I just wanted to know if there is a way to play Legend of Dragoon in widescreen aspect ratio without stretching. I know the pre-rendered scenarios are 4:3 and therefore it's impossible to show them in widescreen without stretching, that doesn't bother me. But I'd love to play the fights and any other scenarios in widescreen without stretching. I'm currently using epsxe 2.0.5, but, no matter what options I check, the game works bad, the scenarios aren't aligned with the character movement, and the fights are still 4.3. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## 330 (Jan 13, 2018)

Have you tried Psxfin? It doesn't use fancy HD filters but you can re-shape the window in any format you want.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

Considering most of the game uses prerendered backgrounds, 16:9 hacks won't work too well.
3D models may fit the ratio, but all backgrounds are going to either be stretched, either fit a 4:3 box, making all gameplay elements misaligned.

There is nothing that could be done for that.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2018)

This isn't a Tutorial, so I moved you to general gaming.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> This isn't a Tutorial, so I moved you to general gaming.


SpiderBORTZ, SpiderBORTZ.

Does whatever a SpiderBORTZ wants.

16:9 in retro games would be awesome. Unfortunately, as VinsCool pointed out? There would be too many graphical errors, and the amount of work per game to get proper support would just be unrewarded.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)

Memoir said:


> SpiderBORTZ, SpiderBORTZ.
> 
> Does whatever a SpiderBORTZ wants.
> 
> 16:9 in retro games would be awesome. Unfortunately, as VinsCool pointed out? There would too many graphical errors, and the amount of work per game to get proper support would just be unrewarded.


If the game was entirely in 3d with 2d UI, it would have worked. N64 games, and some Gamecube games really benefit from it. Same for PSX games fully 3d.
Just look at Paper Mario, it's all 2d sprites, a 16:9 hack makes it look like a mess.


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 13, 2018)

I red all the answers, thanks to everyone. I figured, instead of wasting days trying blindly (as I do very often, I must admit), just ask the people that knows. It's a shame, but thanks a lot anyway for all the anwers!
P.S.: By the way, BORTZ, I posted in the tutorial forum because I found a thread with a very similar question to mine. Thanks for moving it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 13, 2018)

Some games even if is primarily 2D work, i think the widescreen mod is very game specific for some odd reason. Mega man X5 don't work but Breath of Fire 3 does when the game hardly uses 3D, unlike breath of fire 4 most of the game is 3D.... grandia another game that primary use 2D sprites still operates in 3D stage design. Is mostly the games that make use of 3D I guess works while 2D ones just don't but since some games mixes 2D and 3D is hard to accurately categorize them. Wonder when did using 2D sprites on 3D backgrounds become popular graphic design for a game in late 1990s? O_O


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2018)

I am told the PS1 also uses a somewhat odd video system which can make some of these sorts of hacks far harder than on later systems where it is all just software.

Horrible workaround. Letterboxing. Crop the top and bottom off and get yourself a wide aspect ratio that way. You might have to relocate some UI elements but it is an option. I don't know if any PS1 emulators have direction tracking (the DS was a lower resolution than some home consoles it emulated, however devs just made it change the cropping when things got to the edge of the screen), however even if not you can probably get something done with a macro (set a macro on your controller to shift the screen to the bottom, or do gradual, or do bottom, middle, top...),


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2018)

Ackchyually.lemaximummeme

There are 16:9 widescreen patches for PS1 games on ePSXe. You do need a specific version of ePSXe, which you can find on their own site. Here's a thread on PCSX2 with more information and a bunch of pages with a bunch of fixes: https://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-PSOne-Widescreen-Patches

However, as mentioned by Vins, most of the game is prerendered backgrounds, so these widescreen patches don't work as well for Legend of Dragoon as other games. There does exist one particular patch for battles, which you can find here: https://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-PSO...=480753&highlight=legend+of+dragoon#pid480753

You can give that a try and see how it works. Later in that thread you'll find screenshots of what it looks like, and it looks pretty decent.

EDIT: 



Spoiler: comparison


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks a lot, Tom Bombadildo!! I checked the pages you told me. I myself tried once to do a patch of a ps2 game a long time ago, but couldn't make it. However, although the tutorial is quite specific on how to get the address to modify and how to modify it, it doesn't say anything about what to do with that address. What would be the next step? Should I save the address in a txt format and use it as a cheat code? If so, what would be the steps to follow? Apparently, it's one of those things too basic to be posted anywhere, all I can find in google is how to get the addresses, but not how to make and apply a patch.
The images you posted are amazing!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2018)

The end result is a GameShark codes, so yes, you just have to setup a proper cheat file with the code and then it should load in when you enable it. 

Just paste the code in the link I gave to the Legend of Dragoon patch into a text file and save it with the proper game region code and load it.


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm sorry, Tom Bombadildo, but, it isn't working. Could you be more speficif? A lot more. For epsxe, which extension should I use? Which folder should I put it in? How do I activate it? Tell me everything related, assume that I never did this kind of thing before (in fact, the only time I tried, it didn't work).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2018)

Right.

1) Create a txt file. You need to name this text file the same game region code as your version of Legend of Dragoon. There are multiple different region codes for each region, you need to figure out which region code your ISO is and use that. https://www.gamefaqs.com/ps/197765-the-legend-of-dragoon/data < This lists all the region codes. 
2) In that txt file, paste the following and save:

```
#Widescreen patch
800C3588 0C00
```
3) Leave the .txt extension, and put that cheat file in the cheats folder in your ePSXe directory. It should've been there already, but if not, just create one. It should be called "cheats".
4) Open ePSXe, in the menu called "Options" will be the Cheat Codes menu item. Click it, it'll open a new box. Add the Legend of Dragoon widescreen patch that should show up to enabled codes.
5) Run the game. 

If you don't see the cheat code available at first, try opening the game, then pausing the emulation and doing the same thing while the game is running. It should just see it, but sometimes ePSXe can be finnicky.


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply, Tom Bombadildo. But, now it gets wierd. You know, I did pretty much the exact thing you described in your post, every step. In order to activate the cheat, I started the game, waited until it got to the menu screen, paused the game, loaded the cheat, resumed the game, load a save in the memory card (I'm starting the game with a savegame in disc 4, but I'm pretty sure that's not the problem, because I named the cheat file with the disc four's name, and the emulator saw the cheat, so...), and I got the exact same result as in the widescreen option of the emulator: The scenario it out of aligment with Dart's movement, and the fights look 4:3, or may be even 16:9 stretched to 4:3, I can't be sure. If this helps, I'm using this configuration:



 
I tried every option of the Stretching Mode, with the exact same result.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2018)

If you're using the disc name, and not the actual region code, it won't work. Again, it MUST be the region code, otherwise epsxe won't load it. Each disc has its own region code, so just use disc 4s.


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry, what I meant was that I am using the region code of the disc four, not the name of the file. Once I got the region code, I opened the cheats folder of epsxe and searched the cheat file of the region code of disc four. Once I found it, I renamed it and put my cheat file with the exact name the older one had.


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 18, 2018)

So, can you think of any reason the code doesn't work?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 18, 2018)

Seriously? nobody has said anything about mednafen or pcsxr yet??

For mednafen in retroarch is as simple as activating the core option.


Spoiler









For pcsxr go to the cpu configuration and tick the checkbox.


Spoiler


----------



## MatthewGBATEMP (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks, Sakitoshi, but, would any of this emulators have the same problem as epsxe, being a standard widescreen hack what they have?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 19, 2018)

It works in a similar way that the dolphin widescreen hack and as such is hit and miss.


----------

